# Left Crest Sizing



## JNSP79 (Jul 30, 2015)

What are the typical sizes you would you for a left crest embroidery for men's polos vs women's polos?


----------



## manishm (May 7, 2013)

Maximum size for a left chest size will be 12cm.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

We size the men's and women's logos the same. If a customer made a request for different sizing then I would do it but it would increase their per shirt pricing. I think its best to keep things simple. If you vary the sizing then would a men's size M have a larger logo then a women's 2X?


----------



## sportasiajan (Nov 6, 2013)

I try to stick to 8cm diameter, makes it easier to cope with smaller sizes 

Janet


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you are looking for logo sizing I use 3.75" maximum width for most logos unless its a single line that needs extra space. Then the maximum is 4" wide. But, if the logo is "tall" then I would lessen the width. Round shaped logos can look larger than they are so I would decrease the size slightly especially if you have a large fill.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

4" in any direction but if it is round then 3". It really depends on what your customer wants though.


----------



## Sues Shirts (May 17, 2011)

No bigger than 4 inch by 4 inch.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

4 inches usually is the maximum for a lfc at my shop


----------

